# Ball bearing swivel



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

The last few times I have been out trolling for Kings ( gearing up for offshore trolling) the ball bearing swivels I have been using just suck...line all twisted. As always you get what you pay for.....the gear I'll be using are internationals 30s with mono 40 lbs... High speed trolling....please point me in the right direction for the better or best Ball Bearing Swivel. Thank you.
Whyme
MakomyDayo


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I order my swivels for offshore trolling from Melton's Tackle. I've used their Aussie Dual Ball Bearing swivels and have been pleased. I used to use SAMPOs, but the snaps seem to weaken too quickly.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

I fish SPRO's on all my big game gear.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

You are on the right track when you say ball bearing swivel. Just go to J&m or Sam's in Orange Beach and look for ball bearing swivels. Aussie swivels are top of the line and may be overkill for your application, but Quickrig and Sampo make BB swivels. If memory serves me they are around $3-$5 each depending on size

Robert


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Sampo...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been using and selling the Billfisher ball bearing swivels for several years without complaint.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Thx guys for your input I'll check the swivels out.
Whyme
MakomyDayo


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chris V said:


> I've been using and selling the Billfisher ball bearing swivels for several years without complaint.


This.


----------

